# الحديد التركى



## ALY54321 (28 فبراير 2009)

الحديد التركى يستخدم بكثرة حاليا فى مصر ارجو افادتى بالاتى :
1 - مواصفات الحديد الموجود حاليابمصر ومدى مطابقتها بالحديد المستخدم بالسوق المصرى
2 - كيفية الشراء طبقا للمواصفات وما هى العلامات المميزة والموجودة على اسياخ الحديد
3- هل الحديد الستخدام بمصر هو نفس المستخدم بتركيا وبالدول الاخرى التى يتم فيها استخدام الحديد التركى


----------



## مراد الدرديرى (28 فبراير 2009)

اخى الكريم موقع carsnology عليه موضوع يخص الحديد التركى وفى نهاينة رابط تقرير مكون من 35 صفحة بالهناء والشفاء
الرابط هنا
Global and Turkish Steel Industry
http://carsnology.blogspot.com/2009/02/global-steel-industry.html


----------

